# Being called creepy or a creep..



## FalconKing

This thread was spurred by another thread and some research i've down on the subject matter "creep shaming". 

How do you feel about being called a creep? I personally think it's one of the most offensive things a man can be called. A stalker, serial rapist or a pedophile is a creep(understandably). But has anyone every been called a creep just because a someone didn't return your romantic feelings? How did it make you feel? Have you ever wanted to try something different with your wife or girlfriend and she told you were being creepy? I don't mean animal sacrifices. But maybe some roleplay or sex somewhere..
If a woman calls me a creep even in a joking manner, I feel like I can never speak to her again.


----------



## joe kidd

IMO creep is a strong word. Would much rather be called a prick or an ass.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

It's a very "complimentary" but then again there's so many worse things we can be called ??? Also ..... if one really thinks about it ummmm we all have a certain " creepiness " in us anyways haaa !!! 

Guuuuilty as charged here !!


----------



## FalconKing

Omgitsjoe said:


> It's a very "complimentary" but then again there's so many worse things we can be called ??? Also ..... if one really thinks about it ummmm we all have a certain " creepiness " in us anyways haaa !!!
> 
> Guuuuilty as charged here !!


For you Joe, what would offend you more?


----------



## FalconKing

joe kidd said:


> IMO creep is a strong word. Would much rather be called a prick or an ass.


Yeah that's how I feel. If you tell me you don't like me, ok fine. But if you tell me you are terrified and disgusted with me and liken me to a sex offender..well damn.. That's how I feel when I hear that word.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

FalconKing said:


> For you Joe, what would offend you more?


I'm trying to think .... I guess it all depends on my mood at the time something is said ?? I guess for me it's that other person's opinion which he/she has every right to have and deep down inside me if I know it's not true then ...... oh well :scratchhead: it's his/her opinion ??


----------



## Thoreau

Agreed. Creep equals cvnt or psycho-bytch in my world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

*Main Entry: creepy*
Part of Speech: adjective 

Definition: nasty, scary 

Synonyms: awful, direful, disgusting, disturbing, dreadful, eerie, frightening, ghoulish, gruesome, hair-raising, horrible, itching, itchy, macabre, menacing, nightmarish, ominous, shuddersome, sinister, terrifying, threatening, unpleasant, weird, haunting, spookish, spooky, uncanny, nearthly, weird, awful, direful, disgusting, disturbing, eerie, forbidding, frightening, ghoulish, goose-pimply , gruesome, hair-raising, horrible, macabre, menacing, nightmarish, ominous, scary, sinister, terrifying, threatening, unpleasant, weird, 



*Main Entry: creep*

Part of Speech: verb 

Definition: crawl along, usually on ground 

Synonyms: approach unnoticed, crawl, crawl on all fours, edge, glide, grovel, gumshoe, inch, insinuate, lurk, *****foot, scrabble, skulk, slink, slither, snake, sneak, squirm, steal, tiptoe, worm, wriggle, writhe, 


a person whose behavior is offensive to others <after he had sent her several obnoxious e-mails, she reported the creep to the director of human resources> 

Synonyms bastard, beast, bleeder [British], blighter [chiefly British], boor, bounder, ******, buzzard, cad, chuff, churl, clown, creep, cretin, crud [slang], crumb [slang], cur, dirtbag [slang], dog, fink, heel, hound, joker, louse, lout, pill, rat, rat fink, reptile, rotter, schmuck [slang], scum, scumbag [slang], scuzzball [slang], skunk, sleaze, sleazebag [slang], sleazeball [slang], slime, slimeball [slang], slob, snake, so-and-so, sod [chiefly British], stinkard, stinker, swine, toad, varmint, vermin


----------



## EleGirl

Sex offenders can be referred to as creepy.

How ever all creepy things are not sex offenders.

For example a haunted house is creepy.

A person in a goolish costum can be referred to as creepy meaning that costum is creepy.


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> Sex offenders can be referred to as creepy.
> 
> How ever all creepy things are not sex offenders.
> 
> For example a haunted house is creepy.
> 
> A person in a goolish costum can be referred to as creepy meaning that costum is creepy.


If a woman tells me i'm creepy though, I doubt she will be telling me I remind her of a ghost.


----------



## that_girl

I'm a total creeper. yes.


----------



## YinPrincess

I really don't like name-calling and labeling. I've been guilty of it in the past, just to put a label on someone I didn't know and didn't understand. Am immature phase, (didn't we all do stupid things when we were young and dumb)?

I wouldn't dream of doing it now. Not after being verbally abused. Certainly not to anyone's face... It really shows a lack of class and tact, in my opinion. (Not that I'm the most sophisticated person). 

It's parallel with calling a woman a number of things I won't list here. The same women who would so quickly assign a label to a man would be offended if he did the same...

It takes so little energy to refrain... To sit back and consider how your words might impact another. It takes so little to bite your tongue and remember that the person you want to label is not deserving of unqualified judgment. It's not anyone's place to do so, anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Creep used to mean jerk, but now it can mean pervert or stalker. Peeping Toms and guys who put hidden cameras in bathrooms are creeps.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> If a woman tells me i'm creepy though, I doubt she will be telling me I remind her of a ghost.



The examples you gave are that of criminals. Creepy, as Ele pointed out, is used to describe a variety of things, unlike the vile term [email protected]y a term used by creepy men.


----------



## YinPrincess

that_girl said:


> I'm a total creeper. yes.


:rofl: My sis is fond of using "Creeper". Makes me laugh sometimes, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

VermisciousKnid said:


> Creep used to mean jerk, but now it can mean pervert or stalker. Peeping Toms and guys who put hidden cameras in bathrooms are creeps.


No, they are criminals. Creeps are those men who lear at a womans tits, make disgusting gesters or act like perverts but are just desperate weirdos and pretty harmless.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> The examples you gave are that of criminals. Creepy, as Ele pointed out, is used to describe a variety of things, unlike the vile term [email protected]y a term used by creepy men.


Ok, even if someone is saying i'm not a criminal i'm still one of the 20 or so synonyms she listed. Awesome Maybe it's not a big deal to you being called a creep and maybe you've felt very justified calling a man one. But it's still something many men find offensive. Some guys are creeps just a woman doesn't like them. Just like how some guys call girls slvts just because they don't like them.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No, they are criminals. Creeps are those men who lear at a womans tits, make disgusting gesters or act like perverts but are just desperate weirdos and pretty harmless.


Yes they criminals but they are still called creeps. People are not saying, "that guy is such a criminal!" or "he is sooo criminally"


----------



## F-102

I don't mind creep so much, because it sounds kinda funny to me. But I cannot stand when someone calls a fellow human being a "pig".


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Gotta say FK, your avatar is a tad creepy. White tie formal wear, top hat, exquisite gloves but Dame Edna glasses. You turned it from sexy as hell to creepy with eyewear. Please tell me the eyewear is really a mask and I just didn't see the stem. ray:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> Yes they criminals but they are still called creeps. People are not saying, "that guy is such a criminal!" or "he is sooo criminally"


I must be old school. Creepy to me is the pervert who is harmless. A guy who uploads child porn or trolls high schools for victims is not creepy to me. That's an entirely different level of sick.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Gotta say FK, your avatar is a tad creepy. White tie formal wear, top hat, exquisite gloves but Dame Edna glasses. You turned it from sexy as hell to creepy with eyewear. Please tell me the eyewear is really a mask and I just didn't see the stem. ray:


pfftt..well at least i'm not some pale ass legs in tacky high heels!


----------



## that_girl

WOw.


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> If a woman tells me i'm creepy though, I doubt she will be telling me I remind her of a ghost.


LOL.... yea probably not. 


But how about if you creep up on her at night to play a joke on her and you garb her from behind ( in a joking manner). And she turns around and calls you a creep for scaring her? Or she said that was ‘creepy’ meaning ‘scary’

My point is that there are many ways that the word can be used.

I could call my brother a creep (aka cad) for borrowing money from me in high school and not paying me back. He said that I would just waste the money so him using my money take out a take was legitimate. I could have called him a creep and it would have been a legitimate use of the word.


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> Ok, even if someone is saying i'm not a criminal i'm still one of the 20 or so synonyms she listed. Awesome Maybe it's not a big deal to you being called a creep and maybe you've felt very justified calling a man one. But it's still something many men find offensive. Some guys are creeps just a woman doesn't like them. Just like how some guys call girls slvts just because they don't like them.


People call women creep and creepy as well. It's not a term reserved for men.


creep != svlt/cvnt (!= means does not equal)


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> pfftt..well at least i'm not some pale ass legs in tacky high heels!


I like both of your avitar. 

FK, your's looks like carnival... give me a chuckle.

And what's wrong with 'pale ass legs'.... man i got 'pale ass legs'


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> LOL.... yea probably not.
> 
> 
> But how about if you creep up on her at night to play a joke on her and you garb her from behind ( in a joking manner). And she turns around and calls you a creep for scaring her? Or she said that was ‘creepy’ meaning ‘scary’
> 
> My point is that there are many ways that the word can be used.
> 
> I could call my brother a creep (aka cad) for borrowing money from me in high school and not paying me back. He said that I would just waste the money so him using my money take out a take was legitimate. I could have called him a creep and it would have been a legitimate use of the word.


I see your point Ele but that word has way too many negative connotations and associations for me. Creep is repulsive, perverted, scary, and disgusting. Creep makes you uncomfortable. That's what I hear when I hear that word. If a woman told me she thought I was being creepy then I feel like she is telling me she is afraid to be around me. Or at the very least, i'm gross. We would have to cease all contact.


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> creep != svlt/cvnt (!= means does not equal)


It really does to a lot of men.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> pfftt..well at least i'm not some pale ass legs in tacky high heels!


Yes, those are my cheap shoes that I use for the ho stroll. I still think they are cute though. As for the legs, that shot was black and white. Those legs in color are spectacular and I worked darn hard to get them.


----------



## nevergveup

Yes,I can understand how it would hurt.My daughter has 
said things like this about some males she has seen.I
have told her until you really know someone that's
a vague judgement.You can't pick out creepy by just looking at
someone.

Some of the worst serial killers where good looking and very
charming.Funny in this society how where so easily fooled
by good looks.I could only imagine a world where our eyes 
didn't give us quick first impressions of everything.
We assume so many wrong things and judge if someone isn't
attractive.


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> It really does to a lot of men.


I can see if someone called a man a creep and meant that he was a stalker a sexual pervert... then then yea, it's a pretty big insult.

But to it's used in a kidding manner often. And it has many meanings.

A person can be creepy and not be a pervert or a stalker. They are just odd in the way they behave.

Pewee Herman is creepy. Is he a pervert? a sex offender? Or just weird?


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yes, those are my cheap shoes that I use for the ho stroll. I still think they are cute though. As for the legs, that shot was black and white. Those legs in color are spectacular and I worked darn hard to get them.


Are you serious? I was just talking sh!t. I really thought those were some shoes from a doll that you cropped because you thought they were cute. And what is a ho stroll? Is it the equivalent of me wearing t-shirts to the mall so all the ladies can see how jacked I am


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> It really does to a lot of men.


Can we agree then that certain terms are offensive to some but not to all. For me, I cannot stand when a guy comes here and refers to a man as a man but then refers to a woman as "a female" or worse "a girl" rather than a woman. It is insulting to me as all get out. If creepy bothers you, I can understand that. While I have a different interpretation of creepy, I can see how our modern interpretation and misuse of the word could be very off putting.

BTW, I don't really dislike your avatar. In fact, it's the hottest on the board. I picture that mask parting and piercing eyes staring back. Damn. Phew, is it hot in here?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> Are you serious? I was just talking sh!t. I really thought those were some shoes from a doll that you cropped because you thought they were cute. And what is a ho stroll? Is it the equivalent of me wearing t-shirts to the mall so all the ladies can see how jacked I am


I know you were kidding and I lobbed it right back at you. 
The ho stroll is the strip of sidewalk hookers walk down and one time when I was out with my husband and wearing those shoes, some lady told me those were hooker shoes. So to this day, those are affectionately known as my ho stroll shoes. Pale legs be darned.


----------



## EleGirl

Do a search on google images for 

"creepy men"

then for 

"creepy women"


Most of the image shown are not of sexual predators. There is nothing it indicate that they are criminals. They are pictures of people who look creepy: scary, weird,


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Can we agree then that certain terms are offensive to some but not to all. For me, I cannot stand when a guy comes here and refers to a man as a man but then refers to a woman as "a female" or worse "a girl" rather than a woman. It is insulting to me as all get out. If creepy bothers you, I can understand that. While I have a different interpretation of creepy, I can see how our modern interpretation and misuse of the word could be very off putting.
> 
> BTW, I don't really dislike your avatar. In fact, it's the hottest on the board. I picture that mask parting and piercing eyes staring back. Damn. Phew, is it hot in here?


Yeah I know. I thought you were just showing an example of how creepy could be used in the ways Elegirl described. I really thought your avatar was doll legs though. Nothing wrong with that. Your legs look great in them. No disrespect to you, your husband, and your marriage:nono:


----------



## EleGirl

Do ya want creepy? I'll give ya creepy!!!


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> I can see if someone called a man a creep and meant that he was a stalker a sexual pervert... then then yea, it's a pretty big insult.
> 
> But to it's used in a kidding manner often. And it has many meanings.
> 
> A person can be creepy and not be a pervert or a stalker. They are just odd in the way they behave.
> 
> *Pewee Herman is creepy. Is he a pervert? a sex offender? Or just weird?*


Actually I think he was investigated for having underage porn and for exposing himself in public...

And if a woman calls you a creep she doesn't have to explain to you in what way she meant it. I can't imagine meeting a woman and getting to know her and her calling me a creep and me shrugging it off. For me, being odd is not being creepy. Odd is different, creepy is uncomfortable. I don't associate them as the same. I don't find them to be the same.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

I have referred to a man as creepy before.

It was because of his creepy behaviour. 

Some men are creeps to me because of the way they treat others.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

EleGirl said:


> Do a search on google images for
> 
> "creepy men"
> 
> then for
> 
> "creepy women"
> 
> 
> Most of the image shown are not of sexual predators. There is nothing it indicate that they are criminals. They are pictures of people who look creepy: scary, weird,


I see his point. The word creepy in everyday conversation is used to describe everybody from a guy at the grocery store who stares at a woman a second too long to the decades long Vatican molestation cover up. 
Creepy to me simply means a person (not gender specific) who makes another feel uncomfortable in a physical or sexual way. Granted, that is not the Websters definition of it but that is my interpretation of it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

EleGirl said:


> Do ya want creepy? I'll give ya creepy!!!


That isn't creepy to me. That is nightmare inducing so thanks.


----------



## FalconKing

^Is that from a movie?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> And if a woman calls you a creep she doesn't have to explain to you in what way she meant it.


I was all in agreement with you until you posted this. Do you really think you are owed an explanation for words said to you? What about the countless men here who refer to women as [email protected] because they dared to have sex prior to marriage or worse, acted like they did. Why would I ask for an explanation? More so, why would I care? I say, consider the source and laugh it off. Plenty use words in the wrong context because they are either stupid, baiting or jerks.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I was all in agreement with you until you posted this. Do you really think you are owed an explanation for words said to you? What about the countless men here and elsewhere who refer to women as [email protected] because they dared to have sex prior to marriage. Why would I ask for an explanation more so, why would I care? I say, consider the source and laugh it off.


I said *doesn't*.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> I said *doesn't*.


I think I am misunderstanding you. What it sounds like is that a woman can call you a creep (not you but collective you) and not have to explain what about you makes you creepy. Yes?


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> Actually I think he was investigated for having underage porn and for exposing himself in public...
> 
> And if a woman calls you a creep she doesn't have to explain to you in what way she meant it. I can't imagine meeting a woman and getting to know her and her calling me a creep and me shrugging it off. For me, being odd is not being creepy. Odd is different, creepy is uncomfortable. I don't associate them as the same. I don't find them to be the same.


I agree that if you are seeing a woman and she calls you a creep and really means it... it's time to end the relationship. It's just like if a man calls me a b!tch. I'm out the door. 

But keep in mind that the words "creep" and "creepy" can be used in a humorous context. So just make sure she's not using it that way.

Like I said if she really means it... leave. Why would she want to be with someone who she thinks is a creep? But it still might not mean that she thinks you are sexual offender or a pervert. It could mean that she thinks something about you is too much.


----------



## EleGirl

Therealbrighteyes said:


> That isn't creepy to me. That is nightmare inducing so thanks.


I think that nightmare inducing is creepy.. as in spooky, or weird, or scary.

Point being that the words have so darn many meanings that context is everythign....


Shoot a snake creeps along the ground, so the snake is creepy.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I think I am misunderstanding you. What it sounds like is that a woman can call you a creep (not you but collective you) and not have to explain what about you makes you creepy. Yes?


yeah that's what i'm saying. You can't ask someone to explain to you why or why they shouldn't find you creepy.


----------



## Jasel

Man I'd never want to be called a creep or described as creepy. To me that is just one of the worst things you can be labeled.


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> I agree that if you are seeing a woman and she calls you a creep and really means it... it's time to end the relationship. It's just like if a man calls me a b!tch. I'm out the door.
> 
> But keep in mind that the words "creep" and "creepy" can be used in a humorous context. So just make sure she's not using it that way.
> 
> Like I said if she really means it... leave. Why would she want to be with someone who she thinks is a creep? But it still might not mean that she thinks you are sexual offender or a pervert. It could mean that she thinks something about you is too much.


The point i'm making though is that it's still bad. Even if she doesn't mean i'm a predator it's still saying you are uncomfortable around me and that is enough. It's not a word I joke around with. Let's say me and a woman were having a casual conversation and I opened up about something in my childhood. An experience I had or something that shaped me as an adult. If she jokes that it's creepy then it stops my desire for a deep conversation. I'm opening up to this person and they are joking that something about who I am is uncomfortably strange. Why would I continue to open up to this perso?. It's like if a woman was telling me about herself and I joked that she sounded really easy. Some women may laugh at that while others would be deeply offended.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> yeah that's what i'm saying. You can't ask someone to explain to you why or why they shouldn't find you creepy.


That was my point. You aren't owed an explanation because everybody has a different interpretation of a derogatory word. Why would an explanation matter? Like I mentioned earlier, to me, calling a grown woman a "female" or a "girl" pisses me off while others would think I am too sensitive. While many here have referred to a woman as a girl and meant it in no other way than their cute term for a woman, plenty others have used it in a minimizing way. The term creepy by some could mean a person who squeezes tomatoes or cucumbers in the produce section a little too long to a white van with blacked out windows cruising by elementary schools. I just consider the source. Does that make sense? Rather, am I making sense? :scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> ^Is that from a movie?


Nope, that's a real woman, Vampire Woman Maria Hose Cristerna, who has altered her looks. She apparently has 4 chidlren. I wonder what they think of their mom.

Vampire Woman Maria Hose Cristerna Is Special Guest At Venezuela Expo Tattoo (PICTURES)


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> The point i'm making though is that it's still bad. Even if she doesn't mean i'm a predator it's still saying you are uncomfortable around me and that is enough. It's not a word I joke around with. Let's say me and a woman were having a casual conversation and I opened up about something in my childhood. An experience I had or something that shaped me as an adult. If she jokes that it's creepy then it stops my desire for a deep conversation. I'm opening up to this person and they are joking that something about who I am is uncomfortably strange. Why would I continue to open up to this perso?. It's like if a woman was telling me about herself and I joked that she sounded really easy. Some women may laugh at that while others would be deeply offended.


I understand what you are saying. But I honestly believe that some people might say it but not mean it at the depth you think it means.


But as I said earlier, it's all context. Maybe you tell a woman a joke that she thinks is a bit off color and she's not really comfortable with, she might way that's creepy or just call you a creep. Now she does not think you are really a creep... she just thinks that telling the joke was off. She's letting you know she's not comfortable with it.

There are a lot of topics discussed here on this forum that I would not appreciate someone taking about in real life. Yea I can discuss them with a husband. But I probably would not be comfortable discussing them with someone I was dating. I could see myself telling the guy that it was creepy.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> That was my point. You aren't owed an explanation because everybody has a different interpretation of a derogatory word. Why would an explanation matter? Like I mentioned earlier, to me, calling a grown woman a "female" or a "girl" pisses me off while others would think I am too sensitive. While many here have referred to a woman as a girl and meant it in no other way than their cute term for a woman, plenty others have used it in a minimizing way. The term creepy by some could mean a person who squeezes tomatoes or cucumbers in the produce section a little too long to a white van with blacked out windows cruising by elementary schools.* I just consider the source.* Does that make sense? Rather, am I making sense? :scratchhead:


Well...that was my point first


Women more often than men are victims of sexual assaults, sexual harassment, being stalked and domestic violence(although I don't think many husbands report if their wife physically assaults them). Point is, if a woman calls you creepy it is never good.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

EleGirl said:


> I understand what you are saying. But I honestly believe that some people might say it but not mean it at the depth you think it means.


Exactly. I think more importantly the source is everything. I know people who use the term "b!tch" to describe everything from their dog to appliances and I know people who would never in a million years use that term, so the one time they do, it means something. Apparently the term [email protected] however is freely used here to describe any woman who didn't have blood on her sheets hung out for the village to view the day after her wedding night. Again, consider the creepy source.


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> I understand what you are saying. But I honestly believe that some people might say it but not mean it at the depth you think it means.
> 
> 
> But as I said earlier, it's all context. Maybe you tell a woman a joke that she thinks is a bit off color and she's not really comfortable with, she might way that's creepy or just call you a creep. Now she does not think you are really a creep... she just thinks that telling the joke was off. She's letting you know she's not comfortable with it.


I made a joke. She didn't find it humorous. It made her uncomfortable. And she called me a creep...

date's over.


----------



## norajane

To me, a creepy guy is one who makes my skin crawl. Like the kid in 2nd grade who ate paste and smelled weird. Or the lawyer I worked for in my first job out of college who stood too close to me, stared at my legs, and always had a hand in his pocket. Or a guy I've just met who "accidentally" or "innocuously" touches me more than once. Or an unbathed, unshaved, loner who spends all his time in the coffee shop pretending to work on his laptop but is just staring at all the women who come in. Or...

Point being, if I think a guy is creepy, and especially if I feel compelled to tell him he is a creep, I don't want him around me and am hoping that he gets the message to get away and stay away.

So, FK, I agree with you. If someone calls you creepy, you're better off not associating with them. They don't want you to associate with them, and I can't imagine sticking around would be pleasant for you.


----------



## norajane

FalconKing said:


> I made a joke. She didn't find it humorous. It made her uncomfortable. And she called me a creep...
> 
> date's over.


Yes, date over. That's the right call in that situation.


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> I made a joke. She didn't find it humorous. It made her uncomfortable. And she called me a creep...
> 
> date's over.


Then that's your boundary and you do as you choose. If a guy tells a joke that is inappropriate I might just not go out with him again as well. 

It would depend on how he reacted to my telling him that I did not appreciate the joke.


----------



## EleGirl

norajane said:


> Yes, date over. That's the right call in that situation.


So if he told a joke that was too racy for her taste, so she tells him he was creepy for telling the joke.. he's the one who is right in ending the date? Seems that maybe she's the one who should be offended.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> Well...that was my point first
> 
> 
> Women more often than men are victims of sexual assaults, sexual harassment, being stalked and domestic violence(although I don't think many husbands report if their wife physically assaults them). Point is, if a woman calls you creepy it is never good.


Sadly, few men report domestic violence. Not to get all feminist on you but it makes me sick that a man feels less than because of gender roles and is often ridiculed by the police for not fighting back. Those who do report it are sized up by their peers and criminal court judges. Blech, ass holes......the whole lot. You bet your butt I want equal protection for BOTH sexes. 

Back to the original topic, I do think it has to do with who is saying it. You did open my eyes a bit and thank you for that. Honestly, I didn't realize it was such an offensive term for men but a few here have chimed in and yes, I now see it is. I never thought it gender specific though. I have referred to women as creepy as I mentioned my definition is that who makes you feel uncomfortable either physically or sexually. Both genders are guilty of that. Why does creepy get assigned to men then? Hmmm. I really don't know. :scratchhead:


----------



## Entropy3000

This thread is creepy ...


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> Then that's your boundary and you do as you choose. If a guy tells a joke that is inappropriate I might just not go out with him again as well.
> 
> It would depend on how he reacted to my telling him that I did not appreciate the joke.


But Ele, could you really go out again with a guy you called creep to his face? Would you want to?


----------



## norajane

EleGirl said:


> So if he told a joke that was too racy for her taste, so she tells him he was creepy for telling the joke.. he's the one who is right in ending the date? Seems that maybe she's the one who should be offended.


My guess is if he didn't end the date right then, she probably would quite soon after she told him he was creepy.


----------



## Wiserforit

EleGirl said:


> Pewee Herman is creepy. Is he a pervert? a sex offender? Or just weird?


You've been beside yourself to obfuscate what you mean when you call people this, but these are the three times so far:

- man who wants his wife's panties sent to him
- man who stole your panties
- Pee Wee Herman, registered sex offender

Pee Wee has various charges against him including indecent exposure and child pornography that was plea-bargained down to obscenity for which he got three years probation and registry as a sex offender.

So despite all of this smoke being blown about "might" be a joke or might mean spooky the only places you have actually used it tells us what it means. 

Generally when women are insultimg men this way it is not to say that they ARE a sexual criminal, but rather something just beneath that which inspires loathing and contempt of the same kind. It can definitely be used appropriately.

But it is also over-used by people who just want to throw a jab at an innocent poster. When the person using that insult has the spotlight on them for doing so, then we'll see minimization, diversion, obfuscation, thread-hogging, etc. Anything except maybe an apology to the person they insulted. 

And that's always so easy to do as compared with another foot-in-mouth play of picking a registered sex offender as your example for who is creepy while saying you mean no such thing.


----------



## EleGirl

Wiserforit said:


> You've been beside yourself to obfuscate what you mean when you call people this, but these are the three times so far:
> 
> - man who wants his wife's panties sent to him
> - man who stole your panties
> - Pee Wee Herman, registered sex offender
> 
> Pee Wee has various charges against him including indecent exposure and child pornography that was plea-bargained down to obscenity for which he got three years probation and registry as a sex offender.
> 
> So despite all of this smoke being blown about "might" be a joke or might mean spooky the only places you have actually used it tells us what it means.
> 
> Generally when women are insultimg men this way it is not to say that they ARE a sexual criminal, but rather something just beneath that which inspires loathing and contempt of the same kind. It can definitely be used appropriately.
> 
> But it is also over-used by people who just want to throw a jab at an innocent poster. When the person using that insult has the spotlight on them for doing so, then we'll see minimization, diversion, obfuscation, thread-hogging, etc. Anything except maybe an apology to the person they insulted.
> 
> And that's always so easy to do as compared with another foot-in-mouth play of picking a registered sex offender as your example for who is creepy while saying you mean no such thing.


I did not know that Peewee Herman is a registered sex offender. I guess mia culpa for not keeping up with old, out of date Hollywood gossip.

How about you stop trying to prove that I'm somehow a mean person with alterior motives. Once again you try assigning motives to what I say. Just stop posting to me.


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> So if he told a joke that was too racy for her taste, so she tells him he was creepy for telling the joke.. he's the one who is right in ending the date? Seems that maybe she's the one who should be offended.


That's why I would end the date. I am not trying to torture someone. If am trying to enjoy someone's time and want them to enjoy mine, that would end the minute I made that person uncomfortable and they felt the need to inform I was a creep. I'm not trying to be right. I'm trying to end the awkward moment.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Wiserforit said:


> Generally when women are insultimg men this way it is not to say that they ARE a sexual criminal, but rather something just beneath that which inspires loathing and contempt of the same kind. It can definitely be used appropriately.


This is an excellent point. When I use the word creepy and not in a Halloween sort of way, it is because the person makes me deeply uncomfortable. Usually it is their inability to understand boundaries after I have made mine clear, either by literally taking a step back or less obvious cues that still get ignored. To me, it isn't gender specific though.


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> That's why I would end the date. I am not trying to torture someone. If am trying to enjoy someone's time and want them to enjoy mine, that would end the minute I made that person uncomfortable and they felt the need to inform I was a creep. I'm not trying to be right. I'm trying to end the awkward moment.


Uncle!!!! I give on this one. The example of the inappropriate joke was not a good one.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Falcon, who called you creepy? I've thought you a lovable jerk at times but never creepy. Care to share?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> This thread is creepy ...


Get back in your cage.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Falcon, who called you creepy? I've thought you a lovable jerk at times but never creepy. Care to share?


It was just something I was thinking about and nothing immediate from past. But this did come to mind now:

When I was in college I was friends with this girl and we talked all the time and hung out. Let's call her J. Some people tried to pressure me into going to this dance with this girl I didn't want to go with. So J decided her and I would go together. Well I guess afterwards she felt it was a bad idea and the whole night she keep telling me how being alone with me would be creepy and make her uncomfortable. She even blurted it out in a auditorium when I was trying to have a conversation with her and probably like a 100 people heard it. Which was awesome because our college only had about 2,000 students. Later on, I called J and she pretended nothing happen. I tried to bring up the night and I told her I felt like she was unfair to me. J told me I was being creepy and made her uncomfortable again. Then she hung the phone up in my face. 

If she liked me then it would have been a great time. But because she decided she wasn't really that into me, I was creepy. Yeah it was quite a sorry moment in my young life. But you really learn a lot from those kind of experiences.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FalconKing said:


> It was just something I was thinking about and nothing immediate from past. But this did come to mind now:
> 
> When I was in college I was friends with this girl and we talked all the time and hung out. Let's call her J. Some people tried to pressure me into going to this dance with this girl I didn't want to go with. So J decided her and I would go together. Well I guess afterwards she felt it was a bad idea and the whole night she keep telling me how being alone with me would be creepy and make her uncomfortable. She even blurted it out in a auditorium when I was trying to have a conversation with her and probably like a 100 people heard it. Which was awesome because our college only had about 2,000 students. Later on, I called J and she pretended nothing happen. I tried to bring up the night and I told her I felt like she was unfair to me. J told me I was being creepy and made her uncomfortable again. Then she hung the phone up in my face.
> 
> If she liked me then it would have been a great time. But because she decided she wasn't really that into me, I was creepy. Yeah it was quite a sorry moment in my young life. But you really learn a lot from those kind of experiences.


Julie's a [email protected] and I rarely use that term. It doesn't make you creepy at all. She was the one with problems. What she did to you sounds like a John Hughes movie only with a sad ending. Screw her and the warthog she rode in on. Any chance you know what she is doing now? Can I place a bet?


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> It was just something I was thinking about and nothing immediate from past. But this did come to mind now:
> 
> When I was in college I was friends with this girl and we talked all the time and hung out. Let's call her J. Some people tried to pressure me into going to this dance with this girl I didn't want to go with. So J decided her and I would go together. Well I guess afterwards she felt it was a bad idea and the whole night she keep telling me how being alone with me would be creepy and make her uncomfortable. She even blurted it out in a auditorium when I was trying to have a conversation with her and probably like a 100 people heard it. Which was awesome because our college only had about 2,000 students. Later on, I called J and she pretended nothing happen. I tried to bring up the night and I told her I felt like she was unfair to me. J told me I was being creepy and made her uncomfortable again. Then she hung the phone up in my face.
> 
> If she liked me then it would have been a great time. But because she decided she wasn't really that into me, I was creepy. Yeah it was quite a sorry moment in my young life. But you really learn a lot from those kind of experiences.


Well, J sounds like a creepy girl. You know one of those who would accuse a guy of something that he did not do.

She missed out on a good guy. Her loss


----------



## EleGirl

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Falcon, who called you creepy? I've thought you a lovable jerk at times but never creepy. Care to share?


I think that FK was also inspired by the thread about asking a wife to mail her husband her dirty underwear.

A few of us said we thought it was creepy. And then the thread fell apart after that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

EleGirl said:


> I think that FK was also inspired by the thread about asking a wife to mail her husband her dirty underwear.
> 
> A few of us said we thought it was creepy. And then the thread fell apart after that.


To me, that is creepy but to others, my obsessions are psych ward needing. For one, and waaaaaay to much TMI, restraints. That is all. Gulp. Goodnight.


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> I think that FK was also inspired by the thread about asking a wife to mail her husband her dirty underwear.
> 
> A few of us said we thought it was creepy. And then the thread fell apart after that.


That initially got me thinking about it. And some of the posters felt like it was not a big deal to tell the OP he was being disgusting and creepy. Some people didn't feel like it was insulting to say that. As a guy I personally wouldn't find that as constructive criticism. Then I mentioned another thread about how a woman mentioned she like sniffing her husband's balls. And the responses there were much more lighthearted.


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> That initially got me thinking about it. And some of the posters felt like it was not a big deal to tell the OP he was being disgusting and creepy. Some people didn't feel like it was insulting to say that. As a guy I personally wouldn't find that as constructive criticism. Then I mentioned another thread about how a woman mentioned she like sniffing her husband's balls. And the responses there were much more lighthearted.


Guess you do not remember by post on that thread. IMO the thread was creepy and way out of line. I think I posted once after reading it and being totally grossed out. I posted to say that the thread was out of hand.

There are some things that people do in private that I think are not appropriate for discussion in an open forum.


----------



## Jasel

FalconKing said:


> It was just something I was thinking about and nothing immediate from past. But this did come to mind now:
> 
> When I was in college I was friends with this girl and we talked all the time and hung out. Let's call her J. Some people tried to pressure me into going to this dance with this girl I didn't want to go with. So J decided her and I would go together. Well I guess afterwards she felt it was a bad idea and the whole night she keep telling me how being alone with me would be creepy and make her uncomfortable. She even blurted it out in a auditorium when I was trying to have a conversation with her and probably like a 100 people heard it. Which was awesome because our college only had about 2,000 students. Later on, I called J and she pretended nothing happen. I tried to bring up the night and I told her I felt like she was unfair to me. J told me I was being creepy and made her uncomfortable again. Then she hung the phone up in my face.
> 
> If she liked me then it would have been a great time. But because she decided she wasn't really that into me, I was creepy. Yeah it was quite a sorry moment in my young life. But you really learn a lot from those kind of experiences.


Wow. Hope you ended THAT particular friendship.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

Attraction,or lack thereof, plays a lot of role in the "creep/creepy" insult, in the concept that you gave(romantic feelings that aren't reciprocated.) Of course even if attraction is set, if you escalate too fast, thus activating her ASD(anti-**** defense), you can still ruin everything and be called a creep.

And anyway someone's "creepy" is some other chick's "dream man" so tbh I really don't care what others think of me anymore.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Julie's a [email protected] and I rarely use that term. It doesn't make you creepy at all. She was the one with problems. What she did to you sounds like a John Hughes movie only with a sad ending. Screw her and the warthog she rode in on. Any chance you know what she is doing now? Can I place a bet?


Actually I think she's a doctor:rofl: I remember in school she was one of those girls that really wanted to be married but didn't think much of married life. She was also very demanding and self centered. I honestly think she may have ruined some dude's life.


----------



## that_girl

So your problem with the word "creepy" comes from a very bad experience in your life.

I get it now.

Because to me, it's just a word.


----------



## FalconKing

that_girl said:


> So your problem with the word "creepy" comes from a very bad experience in your life.
> 
> I get it now.
> 
> Because to me, it's just a word.


That was an example that I hadn't thought about until after I started the thread. My problem is all the things it is associated with and it essentially means a woman finds you uncomfortable to be around. Or your behavior is frightfully disturbing. It's just not something you can laugh off or ignore.


----------



## Starstarfish

I've missed the past 6 pages of convo, but - just to answer the original post, different people use the word "creepy" to mean different things. The times I've called a male friend "creepy" - it never had a sexual connotation. It wasn't about that I thought they were a pedophile or a rapist. 

It's that I had several friends who were goth and had a very - bleak sense of humour, and thus would make jokes about things that, yes, were creepy. (Debating which of their siblings they'd eat first in a Donner Party type situation.) That fine line between something between being black humor and just - disturbing. 

Was "creepy" perhaps the best word I could have used. Perhaps not - macabre, maudlin, ghastly. But - when you have a visceral reaction to something, going through the dictionary in your mind isn't always your first consideration. (AKA - "Guys, stop being creepy.")

That didn't mean that I didn't value their friendship, nor that I didn't want to be around them, but that at times, they needed a reminder that the conversation was taking an uncomfortable turn.


----------



## that_girl

I use the word creepy about things, not people. 

Unless I'm talking about myself  I am a total creeper. I watch people and don't realize it until they spot me LOL!


----------



## FalconKing

Starstarfish said:


> I've missed the past 6 pages of convo, but - just to answer the original post, different people use the word "creepy" to mean different things. The times I've called a male friend "creepy" - it never had a sexual connotation. It wasn't about that I thought they were a pedophile or a rapist.
> 
> It's that I had several friends who were goth and had a very - bleak sense of humour, and thus would make jokes about things that, yes, were creepy. (Debating which of their siblings they'd eat first in a Donner Party type situation.) That fine line between something between being black humor and just - disturbing.
> 
> Was "creepy" perhaps the best word I could have used. Perhaps not - macabre, maudlin, ghastly. But - when you have a visceral reaction to something, going through the dictionary in your mind isn't always your first consideration. (AKA - "Guys, stop being creepy.")
> 
> That didn't mean that I didn't value their friendship, nor that I didn't want to be around them, but that at times, they needed a reminder that the conversation was taking an uncomfortable turn.


Thanks for your input. I just want to reiterate though. Even if she is not likening me to a rapist, I still hear "you make me uncomfortable" and "i'm afraid of you". If she doesn't mean THAT then I don't want to be called creepy. If I suddenly transform into a werewolf in a woman's presence though, I guess she has made some legitimate claims:yawn2:


----------



## aribabe

I've certainly called men creepy.

Men that cat-call, don't take the hint that I'm married and not interested, men that just look creepy lol, men that stare, men that give unsolicited sexual attention.

It's creepy and it makes me feel unsafe and uncomfortable.

If I call a guy creepy, its because I don't want to be around him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I got this

I dont spend time with those that would say everything that popped into their head

As soon as I consider the source all manner of concern dissipates because only an idiot would use the word

Sticks and stones vs name calling is my motto

Im unphased by it


----------



## aribabe

I don't shun people that look creepy, I just choose not to spend time alone wth them.

I don't think that everyone one that looks creepy actually is creepy, and I don't think there's a rapist hiding in every dark alley, but I just think it's safer to avoid both if you can.



lug mauler said:


> funny thing about " looking" creepy is this( the other things such as the cat calling are just that creepy). i have met a few of these creepy looking folks you speak of, yes some are the most freaky people you will meet and not in a good way freaky. but there are many of those creepy looking people who would give you the shirt off of their back, the food off of their plate and go hungry if it would help you. and they have been some of the best friends i have had,,, how many potential good friends have you shunned lately? not knocking you about the way you see things, just saying.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish

Well, I'd say if your date turns into the video for Thriller, FK, yeah, that qualified as creepy.


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> Thanks for your input. I just want to reiterate though. Even if she is not likening me to a rapist, I still hear "*you make me uncomfortable" *and *"i'm afraid of you". *If she doesn't mean THAT then I don't want to be called creepy. If I suddenly transform into a werewolf in a woman's presence though, I guess she has made some legitimate claims:yawn2:


Did she say those underlined words? or were you interpreting "creepy" that way?


----------



## Thundarr

Creepy is an insult because men know what it means a bunch of the time. It's a womans way of saying "oooh gross" to a man who she finds unattractive. The difference between being her being flattered versus her being creeped out is guy who's flirting and not the action it's self.


----------



## Gaia

FalconKing said:


> This thread was spurred by another thread and some research i've down on the subject matter "creep shaming".
> 
> How do you feel about being called a creep? I personally think it's one of the most offensive things a man can be called. A stalker, serial rapist or a pedophile is a creep(understandably). But has anyone every been called a creep just because a someone didn't return your romantic feelings? How did it make you feel? Have you ever wanted to try something different with your wife or girlfriend and she told you were being creepy? I don't mean animal sacrifices. But maybe some roleplay or sex somewhere..
> If a woman calls me a creep even in a joking manner, I feel like I can never speak to her again.


The only time I ever called Gate creepy is if he was doing something that i found a tad bit odd. Of course I always found those things funny but they still had a creepy kind of quality to them. Not pedophile/serial rapist creepy mind you. 

An example would be if he were staring at me with wide eyes and a blank expression. Just staring.... and staring... and staring... without so much as a blink. He has done it to be funny as well as imitate some horror movie we seen lol. I told him it was creepy but it was funny at the same time. 

If I'm peeved I say jerk, ass, ignorant little prick, ect. Can't say anything he has wanted to do sexually was creepy though.


----------



## EleGirl

Gaia said:


> The only time I ever called Gate creepy is if he was doing something that i found a tad bit odd. Of course I always found those things funny but they still had a creepy kind of quality to them. Not pedophile/serial rapist creepy mind you.
> 
> An example would be if he were staring at me with wide eyes and a blank expression. Just staring.... and staring... and staring... without so much as a blink. He has done it to be funny as well as imitate some horror movie we seen lol. I told him it was creepy but it was funny at the same time.
> 
> If I'm peeved I say jerk, ass, ignorant little prick, ect. Can't say anything he has wanted to do sexually was creepy though.


Thank you for that example.That's what I was talking about when I was trying to come up with an example of when it might be used in a joking manner.


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> Did she say those underlined words? or were you interpreting "creepy" that way?


She said that.


----------



## that_girl

I have thought some good looking men are creepy. Just by the way they stand there...like one guy was standing watching kids play at the park. And he had no kid there. Creeper.


----------



## FalconKing

that_girl said:


> I have thought some good looking men are creepy. Just by the way they stand there...like one guy was standing watching kids play at the park. And he had no kid there. Creeper.


Maybe he was wishing he had a kid to bring to the park?

....ok that's still creepy...


----------



## that_girl

Or the men who sit and watch the kids swimming in the public pool. They stand outside the bars/fence and just watch. They have no kids in the pool.

That is freakin creepy behavior. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## ocotillo

EleGirl is _hardly _the only lady who found the OP in the 'other' thread, "creepy." 

Why not just acknowledge that ladies are different; some things are better left unsaid and that's part of the mystery that makes life interesting?


----------



## Thundarr

Gaia said:


> The only time I ever called Gate creepy is if he was doing something that i found a tad bit odd. Of course I always found those things funny but they still had a creepy kind of quality to them. Not pedophile/serial rapist creepy mind you.
> 
> An example would be if he were staring at me with wide eyes and a blank expression. Just staring.... and staring... and staring... without so much as a blink. He has done it to be funny as well as imitate some horror movie we seen lol. I told him it was creepy but it was funny at the same time.
> 
> If I'm peeved I say jerk, ass, ignorant little prick, ect. Can't say anything he has wanted to do sexually was creepy though.





EleGirl said:


> Thank you for that example.That's what I was talking about when I was trying to come up with an example of when it might be used in a joking manner.


Creepy has more than one meaning for sure. What you girls (women) are talking about is not offensive to me. I love to be funny-creepy with my wife. Act like a creep and feel her up while she spazzes out . hehe gonna have to go do that in a minute.

The part that's frustrating to me is this. I'm social and I like to compliment as well. When I was younger if I saw a pretty woman or if she had pretty eyes or hair or etc, then I'd tell her. I hate that when I was young it was always recieve with a smile as a compliment but now I keep quite because I don't want some young woman to think I'm a creep.

*So in writing this response, I've figured out what the real problem is. I'm getting older and I don't like it. Jeez thanks Falcon for making me reflect on this *


----------



## FalconKing

And just want to add, that I am no way saying woman should never call a man a creep. It is just not something I would ever appreciate being called if a woman had a interest in being part of my life. I know that it has different meanings. 

A b!tch is a female dog or mammal. But if a woman has a problem with being a called one, I am not going to tell her that maybe the guy meant she reminds him of a cute little female puppy.


----------



## Gaia

that_girl said:


> Or the men who sit and watch the kids swimming in the public pool. They stand outside the bars/fence and just watch. They have no kids in the pool.
> 
> That is freakin creepy behavior. I don't care what anyone says.


I just think this is kind of sad. That it would be deemed creepy nowadays when there was a time this was normal. Kid's provided a form of care free entertaining and hell they are funny and cute. It's pretty sad that now one has to sit and think, ok is this random man/woman thinking something horrible or perverted? When before kids used to be able to run around, laugh, play, ect. It was all part of fun summer days. I'm not that old I know but I remembered when kids used to be able to run around trick or treating and now you hardly see that! 



Ok this may be a bit off topic and I apologize if it is.


----------



## EleGirl

Gaia said:


> I just think this is kind of sad. That it would be deemed creepy nowadays when there was a time this was normal. Kid's provided a form of care free entertaining and hell they are funny and cute. It's pretty sad that now one has to sit and think, ok is this random man/woman thinking something horrible or perverted? When before kids used to be able to run around, laugh, play, ect. It was all part of fun summer days. I'm not that old I know but I remembered when kids used to be able to run around trick or treating and now you hardly see that!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this may be a bit off topic and I apologize if it is.


Before talking openly about child molesters became a social passtime there were still child molesters. There were as many per capita as there are now.

The difference is that now we openly admit that they exist.

Those kids in the past played and had fun and felt safe. But they were as much in danger of being molested as kids are today.

Child molestation is nothing new. 

Shoot in the 'old days' adult men could marry a 9 year old girl and legally force sex in her. Today it's illegal in most of the world. But it's still not illegal in a lot of the world.


----------



## EleGirl

Thundarr said:


> Creepy has more than one meaning for sure. What you girls (women) are talking about is not offensive to me. I love to be funny-creepy with my wife. Act like a creep and feel her up while she spazzes out . hehe gonna have to go do that in a minute.
> 
> The part that's frustrating to me is this. I'm social and I like to compliment as well. When I was younger if I saw a pretty woman or if she had pretty eyes or hair or etc, then I'd tell her. I hate that when I was young it was always recieve with a smile as a compliment but now I keep quite because I don't want some young woman to think I'm a creep.
> 
> *So in writing this response, I've figured out what the real problem is. I'm getting older and I don't like it. Jeez thanks Falcon for making me reflect on this *


I have no problem with a guy, regardless of his age, who pays a complement in a nice way. 

What I used to hate when I was young and riding the bus were the creepy old men who grabbed my breasts, crotch or ass.


----------



## Gaia

EleGirl said:


> Before talking openly about child molesters became a social passtime there were still child molesters. There were as many per capita as there are now.
> 
> The difference is that now we openly admit that they exist.
> 
> Those kids in the past played and had fun and felt safe. But they were as much in danger of being molested as kids are today.
> 
> Child molestation is nothing new.
> 
> Shoot in the 'old days' adult men could marry a 9 year old girl and legally force sex in her. Today it's illegal in most of the world. But it's still not illegal in a lot of the world.


Oh I know this Ele. What I'm saying is that it's sad that people should even have to worry about it to begin with.


----------



## FalconKing

EleGirl said:


> I have no problem with a guy, regardless of his age, who pays a complement in a nice way.
> 
> What I used to hate when I was young and riding the bus were the creepy old men who grabbed my breasts, crotch or ass.


Wow! Where was this?? I know this is a big problem in crowded public transportation. When I lived in Japan I knew many women who were groped on trains.


----------



## Gaia

If they feel they are entitled to grope.. then they are also entitled to be slapped, punched, kicked, and beat.


----------



## Gaia

I remember when I was about 13 I had this 19 year old who kept putting his hand under my rear everytime i sat and he kept pinching me. I tried being patient, giving him dirty looks and telling him to stop and I would move but the fifth time he did it I just ended up backhanding the shyt out of him and yelling that i told him to fvcking quit it. He looked shocked and started crying.


----------



## EleGirl

FalconKing said:


> Wow! Where was this?? I know this is a big problem in crowded public transportation. When I lived in Japan I knew many women who were groped on trains.


Mostly in Italy and Germany.

Now in the US I had several guys follow me (at different times) when i was younger either exposing themselves or playing with themself

One time I had been swimming at the pool behind the barracks. As I walked back there was a guy on the 2nd floor standing in the window stark naked jacking off. He was trying to get my attention. So when I got in the barracks building I went to the front desk and picked up the mic for intercom system and said something like "Hey xxx, quit jacking off in the window and put some clothing on." Don’t think he ever did that again.


----------



## EleGirl

Gaia said:


> If they feel they are entitled to grope.. then they are also entitled to be slapped, punched, kicked, and beat.


Yea, I found out that they don't like my full weight on a spiked heel on their foot arch very much


----------



## Blue Firefly

Are you creepy?

As someone pointed out, you're avatar in their mind is...well...creepy.

I'm assume you're just a free spirit and unconventional. There's nothing wrong with that. But, you should understand that to a lot of people, being unconventional is creepy.

Creepy is just their way of saying "you don't act like me."

So, you've got two options:

1) Decide you don't give a damn if others think you are creepy, and continue to be an unconventional free-spirit.

2) Decided you don't like being called creepy, and become more conventional and less of a free-spirit to please those people (and fit into their non-creepy mold).


----------



## FalconKing

Blue Firefly said:


> Are you creepy?
> 
> As someone pointed out, you're avatar in their mind is...well...creepy.
> 
> I'm assume you're just a free spirit and unconventional. There's nothing wrong with that. But, you should understand that to a lot of people, being unconventional is creepy.
> 
> Creepy is just their way of saying "you don't act like me."
> 
> So, you've got two options:
> 
> 1) Decide you don't give a damn if others think you are creepy, and continue to be an unconventional free-spirit.
> 
> 2) Decided you don't like being called creepy, and become more conventional and less of a free-spirit to please those people (and fit into their non-creepy mold).


Thank you. But I disagree with this.. I am sure there are things a man could say to you that you find offensive. And I don't think you have to get over it. Nobody on this site is my physical vicinity. Creepy is not "you don't act like me." That's being different. You are not going to convince me that it is not a big deal if a woman calls me creepy. Or that I shouldn't care. That's horrible advice for a single man. If you find my behavior odd that's one thing. And I'm not trying to change who I am. But if you decide that I am creepy there has to be some understanding that we can't communicate again. Otherwise, do not call me that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

FalconKing said:


> I personally think it's one of the most offensive things a man can be called.


I agree with this.When I call a man creepy it's because he has said or done something that gave me bad chills,raised the hairs on the back of my neck or somehow sent a signal that made me feel like I need to get away from him.


----------



## Blue Firefly

FalconKing said:


> Thank you. But I disagree with this.. I am sure there are things a man could say to you that you find offensive. And I don't think you have to get over it. Nobody on this site is my physical vicinity. Creepy is not "you don't act like me." That's being different. You are not going to convince me that it is not a big deal if a woman calls me creepy. Or that I shouldn't care. That's horrible advice for a single man. If you find my behavior odd that's one thing. And I'm not trying to change who I am. But if you decide that I am creepy there has to be some understanding that we can't communicate again. Otherwise, do not call me that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, it's fantastic advice.

You can't control what's in other people's minds. And, as long as you worry about what other people think about you *they not only control you--they own you.* 

The most important lesson I learned in life was to look someone in the eye and say "f*** y**, you're not more important than me, you're not better than me, and you're not more valuable than me; I don't give a d*** what you think of me." 

Even if you don't say it out loud, you should learn to start saying that in your head. 

That's good advice for a man of any age.


----------



## FalconKing

Blue Firefly said:


> Actually, it's fantastic advice.
> 
> You can't control what's in other people's minds. And, as long as you worry about what other people think about you *they not only control you--they own you.*
> 
> The most important lesson I learned in life was to look someone in the eye and say "f*** y**, you're not more important than me, you're not better than me, and you're not more valuable than me; I don't give a d*** what you think of me."
> 
> Even if you don't say it out loud, you should learn to start saying that in your head.
> 
> That's good advice for a man of any age.


I understand where you are coming from. But if I want to bring a woman into my life and be in hers, I shouldn't ignore her calling me creepy. You have to think about other people's boundaries and comfort zone. I understand that you are saying to be liberated from the judgment of others. I agree. But if a woman is telling me that it's a very big deal to me. And if you told a man he was creepy would you personally still want to be in his presence? I feel like I'm having to defend my right to be offended by this. Even when other men have said the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Firefly

FalconKing said:


> But if I want to bring a woman into my life and be in hers, I shouldn't ignore her calling me creepy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If she's calling you creepy, she isn't in your life, and never will be. 

Creepy is one of those "your chances are dead as a door-nail, not going to happen, and never will" words. She probably chose the work creepy deliberately to send you a message: go away and leave her alone. It's a "here's your sign" moment.

Move on.


----------



## Gaia

Blue Firefly said:


> Actually, it's fantastic advice.
> 
> You can't control what's in other people's minds. And, as long as you worry about what other people think about you *they not only control you--they own you.*
> 
> The most important lesson I learned in life was to look someone in the eye and say "f*** y**, you're not more important than me, you're not better than me, and you're not more valuable than me; I don't give a d*** what you think of me."
> 
> Even if you don't say it out loud, you should learn to start saying that in your head.
> 
> That's good advice for a man of any age.


To an extent it is but to an extent it's not. If in a relationship or desiring to be in one then yes a person, man or woman, is going to care what others thinks. Especially if the other person is a spouse or potential spouse. Being unwilling to compromise leads to disaster in many relationships. Confidence is one thing and even if you tell the person this out loud... your still caring to an extent. Otherwise you wouldn't be bothered to say it. 

It's not anything to be ashamed about. If I were insulted or felt insulted I too would want to know why and see if there was a legit and reasonable reason for the insult. That and it helps paint a picture of the other person and if the insult was stated out of insecurity.


----------



## FalconKing

Blue Firefly said:


> If she's calling you creepy, she isn't in your life, and never will be.
> 
> Creepy is one of those "your chances are dead as a door-nail, not going to happen, and never will" words. She probably chose the work creepy deliberately to send you a message: go away and leave her alone. It's a "here's your sign" moment.
> 
> Move on.


How did you get the impression I would still consider being with a woman that called me creepy? Haven't my post said the exact opposite of that? And I guess we agree about being called creepy means it's time to go. So I don't understand what angle you are coming from...

Have you read my other posts? To get an idea of what I'm trying to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

We as parents, teach our kids not to call names. What's good for kids is good for adults. 

Being called a creep by a lover, family or friend seems so completely out of place. If I were in a new relationship, I would drop the person. If it was a LTR with history, it makes sense to work out better forms of communication. But it would be difficult to regain trust.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiserforit

EleGirl said:


> I did not know that Peewee Herman is a registered sex offender.


So you deny picking him now? As your example of creepy? :scratchhead:

Here is the third example (three for three) of exactly the same thing:



> creepy old men who grabbed my breasts, crotch or ass


That is outright sexual assault. 

Three examples you have picked for creepy. All criminals: panty thief, pedophile, and perpetrators of sexual assault. 

Yet you proclaim shock that someone could interpret "creepy" to mean exactly how you have used it!  




> How about you stop trying to prove that I'm somehow a mean person with alterior motives.


I don't think you are a mean person. Nice people can do mean things. This is yet another defense mechanism: pointing out something you _did_ is changed into an accusation of who you _are_. 

What you have done is prove my point over and over again: that this term is often used by people who want the luxury of insulting someone as a sexually perverted, borderline criminal person, but denying that this is what they are doing.


----------



## Thundarr

ScarletBegonias said:


> I agree with this.When I call a man creepy it's because he has said or done something that gave me bad chills,raised the hairs on the back of my neck or somehow sent a signal that made me feel like I need to get away from him.


Scarlet, you nailed the definition that I've been thinking about. Me and my wife talk about everything and on occasion I get to hear about who creeps her out. I've noticed the difference between "I got flirted with" versus "some guy creeped me out" tied closely to attractiveness or scariness of the perp .

It's funny how I can be well groom or wearing nice clothes or maybe showing some muscle and I get all kinds of smiles and friendliness. Now let me grow a little facial hair and shave my head and apparently I'm scary or creepy (my wife doesn't think so). Really I just feel bad for guys who come across as creepy even when trying not to.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Okay men, which would offend you more: creepy or pervert? To me, pervert sounds much worse. My husband thinks the same way but everybody has a different "reaction" word if you will.


----------



## FalconKing

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Okay men, which would offend you more: creepy or pervert? To me, pervert sounds much worse. My husband thinks the same way but everybody has a different "reaction" word if you will.


For me, I'd rather be called a pervert than creepy(I never thought I would say that in my life...). Here's why I say that. Both words can potentially mean someone who is horribly frightening and of course both words are subjective. But if you call someone creepy, you may not be saying he is a criminal but at the very least you are saying you are afraid to be around this person. I don't think so with a pervert. You COULD potentially be saying that but a pervert at the very least could be someone who thinks about sex more than you do. I think a prudish or moody person would be quick to call someone a pervert. 

If you went around calling someone a pervert or creepy, I think creepy would have them more cautious of your presence. A pervert would probably yield a more objective reaction. Still negative but not so much of a threat to someone's safety. Just my opinion.


----------



## EleGirl

Wiserforit said:


> So you deny picking him now? As your example of creepy? :scratchhead:


Twisting my words again? I did not deny picking, or rather mentioning, peewee herman. I said that I was not aware that he's a convicted sex off


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Thundarr said:


> Scarlet, you nailed the definition that I've been thinking about. Me and my wife talk about everything and on occasion I get to hear about who creeps her out. I've noticed the difference between "I got flirted with" versus "some guy creeped me out" tied closely to attractiveness or scariness of the perp .
> 
> It's funny how I can be well groom or wearing nice clothes or maybe showing some muscle and I get all kinds of smiles and friendliness. Now let me grow a little facial hair and shave my head and apparently I'm scary or creepy (my wife doesn't think so). Really I just feel bad for guys who come across as creepy even when trying not to.


My wife has said that I can look very intimidating. That I have this look sometimes. The "evil eye". That bothers me actually because I never feel that way. I'm usually very positive about people. Nobody has accused me of being a creep or creepy that I am aware of anyway. I think that would really bother me I think because it speaks to their perception of my character.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

It isn't a looks thing for me personally.It's a vibe somehow.How he carries himself.His tone of voice or maybe even something in his eyes.

It's possible for an unkempt,classic "don't wanna run into him in a dark alley" kind of man to NOT give me that creepy feeling and it's possible for a man in a tailored suit,clean shaven face and perfect smile to creep me out beyond all reason. 

It's deeper than looks.


----------

